# living in canada



## trupsraj (Jun 19, 2010)

hi there,

We are planning to move to canada from India. Although we have generated some info on net abt the living there, i would like to get it from the ppl actualy staying there. We are a family of 3 with 8 yr old daughter. Hubby Is IT professional. Can somebody pls help us with some imp information on job finding, taxes, savings, weather, sunlight situation, education-school admission, cost of living, medical, overall social life for indians, indian colonies etc. I am sorry, they are too many qtns... but need desparately your valued info, suggetions & help please.

Thank you in advance.
Trups


----------

